# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Обособляется ли слово "вроде" запятыми

## Оля

Глупо реагировать на тролля (или на человека, который ведет себя, как тролль, и сам этого не понимает), пока он пытается выяснять с вами отношения, но вот когда он начинает исправлять ваши сообщения, пририсовывая туда безграмотные запятые, а тему закрывают, утерпеть сложно. 
Собственно, вот: http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_358929 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_352073 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_338464 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_331146

----------


## Zaya

Не обособляется, хотя многие сейчас и стали обособлять. http://www.trworkshop.net/forum/view...425702#p425702
А gramota.ru в этом и некоторых других случаях "отступникам" потакает. http://community.livejournal.com/kor...98382#t9198382
В любом случае стоит посмотреть, что в словарях и справочниках пишут.

----------


## Оля

> хотя многие сейчас и стали обособлять

 Многие сейчас и "извЕните" стали писать, и еще много чего...   ::

----------


## Hanna

Не беспокойтесь, все думает что ты очень умая. Серьезно!  Я сейчас могу нимного писать потому что ты всегда помогает.  ::   ::   ::    _In my opinion, you could just ignore him until he goes away. I didn't understand the problem at all, but he seems rude. Btw, please correct my Russian..._

----------


## delog

Негоже Оле исправлять комплименты адресованные себе  ::  
Familiar version:  

> Не беспокойся, все думают что ты очень умная. Серьезно!  Я сейчас могу немного писать, потому что ты всегда помогаешь.

 Formal version:  

> Не беспокойтесь, все думают что Вы очень умная. Серьезно! Я сейчас могу немного писать, потому что Вы всегда помогаете.

----------


## BappaBa

_Кажется_ тоже не нужно обособлять запятыми?

----------


## Оля

> _Кажется_ тоже не нужно обособлять запятыми?

 Нужно. В таких предложениях: _Этот человек, кажется, очень странный._
А в таких не нужно: _Этот человек кажется очень странным._

----------

